
Alphabet Inc (GOOGL) Fine Could Be the First of Many - hellofunk
http://investorplace.com/2017/06/alphabet-inc-googl-fine-could-be-the-first-of-many/
======
hellofunk
> The action shows that the “halo effect” of America’s big tech companies is
> completely busted in the time of President Donald Trump. Regulators are
> going to treat America’s tech monopolies the same way they’d treat Russian
> or Chinese monopolies, as unwanted foreign advances.

> If America is no longer Europe’s ally, why should Europe go easy on any of
> these questions? Europe is American tech’s biggest overseas market, so what
> are these companies worth now?

Interesting questions in an interesting time.

